# Abu Dhabi



## Maccallum (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello
Just wondering what the social life is like in Abu Dhabi. I am a single 50 year old woman just wondering if there is much going on socially? I am not interested in dating!
Thank you very much


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Join the Americans Womens Network and your life will never be quiet or boring ever again. its not just for US wives as the majority are from all over the world.

Its a bit quiet this week but from next week people start coming back so I'll not expect to see Mrs TWG much in the day for the rest of the year.


----------



## Maccallum (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you Mr TWG! Good to know! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------

